# MSI K9NU und AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Probleme



## Pre7ender (3. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe folgende Komponenten:
MSI K9NU Neo-V Motherboard und
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+, Socket AM2, Dualcore

Wenn ich das System einschalte kommt der POST und bricht dann mit folgender Meldung ab:

"Warning: Unknown Proccessor Revision
The processors installed in your system are of an unknown revision.
please contact your BIOS vendor for appropriate updates.
Fatal Error... System Halted"


Aber lauft der MSI Seite ist der Prozessor unterstützt

Supports 64-bit AMD® Sempron, Athlon™ 64 /Athlon 64 X2 processor (Socket AM2)

Hilfe?


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2007)

Schau mal ob es ein Biosupdate gibt.wenn nicht oder es nicht helfen sollte musst du evtl. einmal versuchen die CPU-Einstellungen im Bios manuell vorzunehmen.


----------



## Pre7ender (5. August 2007)

Ich kann weder das eine noch das andere machen, da der POST vorher mit dieser Meldung abbricht..

Ich kann von keiner Floppy booten und wenn ich DEL drücke (fürs Bios) komm ich auch nicht weiter..

Mich würde nur wunder nehmen was am ehnsten kaputt ist? Das Motherboard oder die CPU? Weil dann würde ich das zurück bringen, es sei was nicht in Ordnung..


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. August 2007)

mh... das kann man nicht sagen... ich würde eher aufs Bios tippen... wobei es eben genau so gut die CPU sein kann... wenn beides neu ist auf Verdacht umtauschen lassen.


----------

